# Sig Sauer P228



## Texas Sam (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Sig Sauer P228 I purchased new 16 years ago. I have never used it and it is still in the box with two 13 round magazines that came with it. I have been considering selling it. What would be a reasonable price to ask for it? I live in the Dallas/Fort Worth Texas area.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow thats a sweet gun you have there
I'd check gunbroker or auctionarms
I've seen them go as high as $850 and as low as $400 or so 
I saw a CPO M11 that went for $2K on Gunbroker if you have that your in the money!!!!

when you decide drop me an PM I'd be interested!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

You'll get a better answer from a Sig expert, but I just bought one from the last run Sig put out for $670, NIB. I'm not sure if yours would hold any seperate value being that old and unused.

Now for the real question....

"...I have never used it and it is still in the box."
_
What's wrong with you?!_:anim_lol:


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> You'll get a better answer from a Sig expert,


*What makes you think I'm not a SIG expert?*


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

MauiWowie22 said:


> *What makes you think I'm not a SIG expert?*


HAHAHA!!!:anim_lol:

I was referring to myself and _my_ reply!!


----------



## mossman71 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been looking to buy one, if you wan't to sell?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This thread starting to do exactly what I though it was going to do, and turn into a mini-classified ad without having the required posts and not being in the proper section. Done.


----------

